# Hi there



## carlab (Aug 18, 2005)

I am a newbie to this site and what a great site it is!! My name is Carla and I live in Southern Calif.

I have two 11 month old ferral cats that are brothers that I rescued from the mountains 3 weeks after they were born and their mama abnadoned them. They are the highlight of my day!! But they are a crazy pair. They are attached at the hip and are the best of friends and the worst of enemies!

Anyway, I am hoping to get to talk with more of you all in the future!


Carla


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Carla


----------



## carlab (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Kim!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!! Show us some pics of your boys!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Carla. You will love it here. 
Post some pictures of your kittens.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard Carla! Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome! Welcome! I'm new myself, since last weekend. I've had a blast reading and writing about cat! Enjoy!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Carla! Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Carla - looking forward to hearing more about and seeing pictures of your kitty cats.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to www.catforum.com ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Carla, welcome...I'm Mike, Butler/Can Opener/Man Friday to the Jellicle Tribe, a collection of Moggie cats of dubious lineage, with finniky needs and impecable tastes. We do pictures ALOT here, and would really like to see some of your gang


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carla, how did we all miss this post?? Double welcome to you! You deserve it!


----------

